# western horse show question



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm really not certain on it, but i think a hackamore or bosal (is that the right term) would be more acceptable than a halter


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

at 10 she has to show in a bridle w/ a bit in her mouth.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Is there any way she could get a different bit? :?
I think a hackamore is a better idea...but then again if she has to show in a bit then just try it anyway?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

if it's *just* a county fair, she would probably be able to get away with a hackamore...or bosal. (unless they have jr. horse classes or something like that to categorize the age groups)

unfortuneately, she would prolly get dq'd for a halter+reins. 

have her check the rules on the show bill - they are usually pretty straight forward (and if theres no rule against it, in my book it's allowed  )


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

find out what rules they are going by... like here the show billets will say VHSA rules apply (virginia horse association) or BHSA... Battlefield hrose association or... AQHA Rulles apply ect.... you know the drill.....


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> at 10 she has to show in a bridle w/ a bit in her mouth.


Depending on the show, yes.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Our county fair follows the National Horse Show rules - horses 5 and under can show in either a snaffle or a bosal, horses OVER 5 must be in a shanked bit - NO EXCEPTIONS. Mechanical hackamores are strickly prohibited, as they are considered cruel. Now, mind you, we are in CA, but I think most fairs must follow their state rules too. Look up your state Fair Horse Show rules for definite answers.


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

in my experience (arabs and half arabs) generally the rules are once a western horse has shown in a curb it can't be shown in a snaffle or bossal. Saddleseat horses can't be shown in a snaffle after they have been shown in a double. And hunter junior horses have to be in a snaffle but can be shown in a snaffle or kimberwick once they are out of junior horse and can be switched around. But if its a county fair its likely they won't care what you go in as long as its not illegial


----------

